# New mice



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

*Vanaheims Ava*
Tricolour | 29.04.13



















*Vanaheims Eve*
Tricolour | 29.04.13



















*Vanaheims Maike*
Blue | 13.06.13



















*Vanaheims Mareike*
Blue LH | 13.06.13



















*Vanaheims Ethan*
Blue | 13.06.13


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

gorgeous mice


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh what beautys


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful blues =D


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Your nails really brought about the blue in the mouse! : D


----------

